# Happy Easter from the Whole CloudClan



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

So it is not easy to get all 5 to cooperate, but I wanted to get a group photo. I haven't taken one since Cherish arrived. And I did get one. 









But then Cacia gave up. 









I made her put up with me a bit more so I could capture her in her ON Ducky dress and matching bow made by Marg: 









I also got CherryB and Cherish together (they adore eachother, sometime I need to get video of how they "kiss").


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What adorable pics---such cooperation! 
I really like the one w/Cacia giving up . . . and those darling bows & the dress! How do you ever keep up such beautiful grooming w/so many?
In the first pic it looks like several are smiling too.
Will they be going on the Easter Parade today?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the complements on their grooming. They all had baths this weekend. A couple of weeks ago, they were looking better as I had just trimmed the three finished CH but I could not get a group shot then, because the two older girls came into season together and it would have been chaos to try to get a photo with Cadeau. But just today he was "acting" normal again around them, so I tried it.

LOL, trying to keep them from messing up the grooming I did with their bows before the pictures was a challenge and I failed. I would put one bow up and the others would be half down by the time I put the next one in. You can see how Cacia's hair is flying all over (it is especially obvious in that pic of her alone). She was rubbing her head up against the other dogs (this was an ongoing issue when she was showing too, she was always messing up her bows). And Cadie's bow is somehow on the back of her head.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Carina -- they all look sooooooooo gorgeous. Can't believe what wonderful pictures you got of all 5 of them. :wub::wub: That is no easy task.

So are you glad that we live in a digital world? I can just image how many shots you took before you got some nice ones.

This is wonderful.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh how cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

Omg they are so gorgeous.the photos did make my.day.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Easter to five gorgeous fluff babies and their Mommy! (and, their grandmama, too):wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

Carina ... I, too, love the picture of Cacia giving up ... she looks so adorable! Her dress and bow are adorable, too! :wub:

And, the last picture of CherryB and Cherish together ... so precious. Extra cute, is Cacia next to them with only the pretty blue bow of her dress showing! LOL


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> Oh my gosh how cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Oh Carina, I have to add, I try and get 3 looking the same way at once :blink: how did you do that?????? 

Adorable :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Wow!!! That is a picture full of precious if I have ever seen it. ♥♥♥


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:two thumbs up::happy: :two thumbs up: :good post - perfect

Carina, you are my hero! 

You can get in your car and drive anywhere without being a nervous wreck (I can't)

You can groom multiple maltese and keep them "show" perfect (I can't)

You can get a great picture of 5 dogs .....perfectly! (I really try!)

I want to be you when I grow up!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh these pics are just adorable!!! You are my new heroine!!! Getting all of them looking fabulous for a pic is one thing, but grooming five fluffs daily...WOW!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Happy Easter Sweet Carina and your dogs are soooo gorgeous xooxoxoxoxox


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful Fluffs! It shows how much time, energy and love you put into them. They all look beautiful, but they also look happy!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful picture Carina! Wow. It really couldn't be more perfect! Happy Easter!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:tender::faint::Sunny Smile:Simply perfect!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Easter!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-they are all just adorable, Carina!!:wub::wub: I know it is sure hard to take a pic of 3 together, I can't imagine trying 5.:HistericalSmiley:..love their little outfits, too. :wub: They look so happy and well-cared for...:wub::wub: I just love your babies and could kiss them all day long..I just LOVE Maltese!(Ya think?!):rofl:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow! All 5 in a good group shot!!! Impressive


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, and tell us what is your secret to this?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What fabulous pictures of The Clan!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Carina, I would love to babysit them :innocent:. I know they would all be good. :HistericalSmiley:. I esp loved the pic with Cacia laying down in the center. Thanks for sharing and Happy Easter. They are all absolutely beautiful Maltese.:wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Carina, I always love seeing pictures of your clan. Seeing all five together....amazing! You must have used every ounce of patience and persistence you possess to get those great photos. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

Your babies are all just beautiful. Where did you get the ducky dress - I love it.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Carina,

You made my day. I was feeling kinda blue as today is 4 wks since we lost our Shayna, and your post made me smile! It also cheered up DH! We look forward to the day when we'll have more than one, but we could never get them into a coordinated glamour shot as you just did!! Happy Easter!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am so impressed that you got such great pics of all 5 together!

They are all so gorgeous!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Carina what great pictures Happy Eater to each of them give them kisses from thier Aunt Linda--- they are so precious


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

What a beautiful group of doggies! Each one of them is so pretty! Love the story of bows and hair flying all over lol. The pictures do look lovely though you don't even notice bows!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Carina, happy easter to you and your adorable babies!!!!

Thanks so much for sharing those beautiful and supercute photos with us! All cooperated very well! :aktion033:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Fantastic pics, Carina! I love them all. Love how they are all looking at the camera in the first pic, but here is something about the second pic that is pretty awesome too. Love how the baby (cherryb?) is looking square at the camera in the first two pics - she is too cute!! All your fluffs are just beautiful! Happy Easter to you and your mom too!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Sooooo beautiful fluffs you have there! Congrats! 
And happy easter to the clan & you too!!


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't know how you do it !! I can't get a decent picture of one unless she is asleep!! 
Those are great pictures of adorable fluffs all in their Easter finery. I loved it- Happy Easter to you and your lovely Clan.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Toooo cute!! They are precious.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Happy Easter to you too. My goodness 5 in one picture.:wub:
I can't even get one good one of Rylee. I don't know how you did it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok I am impressed - great shot of the 5 of them!!! Cadie and CherryB look soo much alike!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, and yes, I, too, volunteer to babysit them, and I'm not too far from you!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, i don't know how you did it, but what a great pic of the kids! :wub:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh they are so cute. How did you manage to get them all to cooperate? I can't get my one to sit still long enough for a photo.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Carina - it's time to quit your day job and become a fluff photographer. :chili::chili: What amazing shots you got of the Cloud Clan.:wub::wub::wub: :wub::wub: I would need a whole lot of Super Glue to get a shot like that. :blush::brownbag: I'm challenged enough with my one guy. :blink:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

AWWWWW, they are all so beautiful!


----------

